# laughing poison bottle by PD&Co



## abermejo

Bought this bottle for $5 about 20 years ago.  Any idea what it's worth today?  Is it rare?  There are no words on the face, sides, or back of bottle - just a laughing skull & crossbones.  The words are on the bottom - PD&Co 41.  The bottle is 2 5/8" tall.


----------



## JOETHECROW

* I wonder what's so funny?  []


----------



## Poison_Us

I like this bottle.  It's a KR-7.  It's scarce.  Comes in 3 sizes, 2 1/4, 2 1/2 & 2 3/4.  You probably have a 2 1/2 w/ a slightly stretched top as they are BIMAL.    The skull design does vary..  Ours looks like a skull and crossed golf clubs. [] It's worth $40 today, and up to about $75 pre recession.  

 The rare issue has beveled corners and is 2 3/8.  Only price on that issue I know of is what we paid for ours.  $340.

 Popped over to our website and I noticed I really have to re-photo everything.  Our KR-7 is small and lacks any detail.  But waiting for money to be available to get photo cube.


----------



## Poison_Us

On ebay...and watching it  []...would love to have this, has great embossing.Just don't know if I could fit it in the budget.  Wife would probably scream at me anyway...[>:]


----------



## abermejo

Please buy the bottle!  I need the funds to support my daughter's sport!  Please take a look at the other three amber bottles I posted - for sale as a lot of three.  Is the smallest ribbed bottle worth anything???  You need to buy thoese three as well ... great for gift giving ... right?!  Thank you.


----------



## Poison_Us

I think your shipping price is going to keep the sale price down...just to let you know.  People look at the total cost to get it in the door.


----------



## abermejo

Just tried to change the shipping price -- unfortunately, I cannot change it since someone has bid on the bottle.  If you win the auction, I will reduce the shipping cost to $5.00!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> * I wonder what's so funny?  []


 
 He just killed someone and got away with it[]


----------



## Poison_Us

Well, put my name in the hat...see what happens.  Not going to do the snipe thing, will probably be in bed...so it's up in the air.  Put in what I'm willing to pay.  so everyone stay away.  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis

lol  cool bottle []


----------

